# Oil leak 2.7t, what is this thing called?



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

So I have no oil leak where the oil filter attaches. I changed the oil put on a new filter and it seems to be leaking a little bit. I'm wondering what be part is called that the filter actually attaches to in hopes that I may be able to replace just that part. Here is a picture of it just so we are clear


----------



## vwpassasst (May 6, 2014)

Oil filter housing.


----------



## stratocu510 (May 29, 2012)

Just to be clear your asking about the housing that has the two hoses coming out of it, not just the threaded pipe, correct? It is the oil cooler housing. Should be part number 028117021E. Look at item 19a.

http://www.partscats.info/audi/en/?...260&bf=11540&hgug=115&ug=15&parent_id=1144453


----------

